# Baby Fat-tailed Gerbil Photos :)



## Goth-Gurl (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Everyone 

I managed to get some new pics of my baby fat-tailed gerbies :thumbup:
They are abit blurry because i was trying to take them quickly :S lol but you can still see them.

They are 2 weeks && 5 days old today.. they look like girls soo far but I can't really tell yet.. they are starting to slowly open their eyes.  should be coming out of the nest to move around by sunday/monday XD can't wait 

... well here are some of the pics ( there's a few more in my photo albums )


----------

